# curious bout the 911



## Rogers21 (Apr 26, 2011)

so I'm kinda trying to compare getting a compact Cz, or the taurus 911, do any of you guys have any experience with the 911, pros and cons, I really like the CZ but the 911 comes ambidextrous and I'm a lefty. also i'm in california so my options tend to be limited. bottomline I have got to get down to a gun range and try both of them out but just wanted to hear some input. thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I can't answer about that question specifically, but as for Taurus guns as a whole, I'd look at just about anyone else versus a Taurus...

Be sure to read this thread (hate to always beat a broken drum, but....):

http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/26348-taurus-quality.html


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

A good Taurus is a decent gun. The problem is, you don't know whether your getting a good one or a POS until it's too late.


----------



## BCGUNCOLL (Jun 11, 2011)

Im not sure if you mean a taurus 1911 .45acp? If you do mean that firearm, I have one. I'm very happy with mine. Shoots very well for the cash. I bought mine 3rd hand, but it was in immaculate shape. If this is the firearm you're talking about, then i hope this helps you out. Some people say that taurus firearms aren't very good. I think that taurus may have been low quality at one time. Of course you can get a lemon, once in a blue moon also. Taurus has come into their own since they were first getting going. Everybody has to start somewhere. Shoot on my friend.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Overkill0084 said:


> A good Taurus is a decent gun. The problem is, you don't know whether your getting a good one or a POS until it's too late.


What he said.


----------



## Mountain Man Surf (Jun 10, 2011)

I just got a 917. Its similar to the 911. Didnt take it to the range yet. But it feels good in hand.


----------

